# Clary Sage Price Jump



## serfmunke (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All, I purchase EOs through NDA. During my YE inventory, that I have been putting off, I noticed the Clary Sage price has more than doubled! :lolno: :Kitten Love: :shock: I am hoping it is VERY temporary but it sucks because I am down to the last tid bit of my supply. I will have to shop around I suppose, just wondering if anyone knows why the price jumped like crazy.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I don't know why it's doubled but it's upsetting to hear. I was thinking it's time to order more since I only have about an ounce left. I guess I won't be ordering it now. Darn it! I don't know what I'll do since I blend it with other EOs and FOs to create scents. :-(


----------



## Genny (Jan 16, 2013)

It's most likely due to crop issues on where it was grown.  If you check out From Nature With Love, they have 3 different ones from 3 different countries.  Russia = $30/oz, France = $58/oz, China = $5.60/oz


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 16, 2013)

NDA is from China. I am not happy.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 16, 2013)

Camden-Grey carries Clary Sage from France for $6.25 oz
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/clary-sage.html


----------



## judymoody (Jan 16, 2013)

soapmakingresource.com has clary sage from Bulgaria:

*1oz:* $7.50 
*2oz:* $13.82 
*4oz:* $20.30 
*8oz:* $36.70 
*16oz:* $59.63


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 16, 2013)

All those are better than $106 for 16 oz so I better get on it before it gets any more expensive, I love that stuff!

Thanks for the leads


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 17, 2013)

I wrote NDA and their response was that it will go up more :thumbdown: :cry:


----------



## Genny (Jan 17, 2013)

It could be that NDA didn't purchase their's at good price slump.  Sometimes that happens


----------



## Hazel (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'll scurry off and check out the links.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 18, 2013)

I think Wellington has the best price at $49.85 for 1#.


----------



## paillo (Jan 24, 2013)

i got 8 oz for $25 bucks and combined shipping on a bunch of other eos from SunPure Botanicals here  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200377060213?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 

price for 16 oz is $45.99 and $7.99 shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-oz-CLARY...814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ea76751b6

for what it's worth it's from the ukraine, don't know how quality varies among countries for this one.

i often buy from this seller - great prices and products and when i don't need big quantities they're definitely a go-to. shipping is too often a killer for me with the bigger sellers, although wellington's is pretty good...


----------



## Genny (Jan 24, 2013)

FNWL has theirs on sale right now, $26 for 1 lb
http://fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=EOCLARYCHINA


----------



## paillo (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW! Many thanks Genny! I've been looking everywhere for adzuki bean powder, and they have it, happy dance


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 25, 2013)

Genny said:


> FNWL has theirs on sale right now, $26 for 1 lb
> http://fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=EOCLARYCHINA



Argh! How did I miss that I just ordered bath supplies from them. Oh well:cry:


----------



## Genny (Jan 25, 2013)

Well that stinks Serfmunke :*(


----------



## LadyM (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG I feel your pain!!

I bought the same Clary Sage from NDA because it was on sale, tried it and fell in love.  Went back to order more later and WHAT???  Crazy expensive.
Such a bummer!!!

I've purchased a few samples from different places and the closest scent to our beloved NDA Clary Sage that I've found is from Bulk Apothecary.  It's $45.23 and from China.  I haven't bought yet but will be soon.  I've been hoping the NDA price would drop but now that you report that it will only go higher, I'll drop that hope!

Here's the link in case you want to check it out:

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/essential-oils/clary-sage-essential-oil/


----------



## sagehill (Jan 25, 2013)

Wholesale price for clary sage at www.at-av.com is nearly $43/lb and comes from central Europe. I'd avoid anything that comes from China....

You need a password to get into AT-AV's wholesale section, but it's easy to get... just email them. They've been my main EO source for many years.


----------



## LadyM (Jan 26, 2013)

sagehill said:


> Wholesale price for clary sage at www.at-av.com is nearly $43/lb and comes from central Europe. I'd avoid anything that comes from China....
> 
> You need a password to get into AT-AV's wholesale section, but it's easy to get... just email them. They've been my main EO source for many years.



Ah!  Good point about China, I hadn't thought about possible issues.
Thanks for the info about AT-AV, looking forward to trying their Clary!


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

serfmunke said:


> NDA is from China. I am not happy.



Dang, I just bought some from China. Is inferior?


----------



## sagehill (Jan 26, 2013)

You'll have to sniff and see if it's inferior... it well may not be. For myself, I just don't trust much coming out of China these days. 

AV's clary is wonderful and I ~love~ their patchouli.  I bought 8 oz seven years ago and have been aging it ever since. It's now rich and thick, making me swoon every time I sniff it.

I've been buying from them since 2000 when I was studying Aromatherapy... actually, that's what got me into soaping. I kept thinking, "What a great blend, I bet this would be great in soap!!"  lol

PS. Forgot to say, their shipping is very fair... actual cost, with no hidden "handling" charges. And no minimums, either.


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2013)

sagehill said:


> Wholesale price for clary sage at www.at-av.com is nearly $43/lb and comes from central Europe. I'd avoid anything that comes from China....
> 
> You need a password to get into AT-AV's wholesale section, but it's easy to get... just email them. They've been my main EO source for many years.



Wow, they have a GREAT selection of essential oils. I'd never heard of Cade and have never tried Oakmoss, can't wait to get my password and place an order!


----------



## sagehill (Jan 26, 2013)

Whoooops! got their addy wrong, didn't I?? LOL

It's www.AV-AT.com 

Hope I didn't confuse anyone...


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

sagehill said:


> You'll have to sniff and see if it's inferior... it well may not be. For myself, I just don't trust much coming out of China these days.
> 
> AV's clary is wonderful and I ~love~ their patchouli.  I bought 8 oz seven years ago and have been aging it ever since. It's now rich and thick, making me swoon every time I sniff it.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I have little experience with clary sage, so I doubt I would be able to evaluate the quality in a meaningful way. Has anyone tried the China clary sage that From Nature With Love carries? They are having a sale so I bought a crap-ton of it.....


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 26, 2013)

Ha! I have a pending order ofr CS from FNWL, getting a butt ton though, not a crap tom I have not smelled theirs yet and hope it is nice like NDA's. I am heading over to AV AT or whatever the latest link was.

I also steer clear of China for most everything I buy. It is a great way to curb your spending! If I see it was Made in China I don't buy it, works great! So my EO is from there, kinda peeves me. I may have to switch suppliers for CS due to the price and China.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 26, 2013)

I was looking at Appalachian Valley's site and was thinking the amounts were so little, how does buying from them make sense Then I came back and saw the password comment to see the wholesale section, ah ha!:idea: So now I cannot wait to check out their wholesale especially because they down 95 from me. I am near Philly and they are in MD, soooooo close! They have CS from USA, amazingly awesome since part of my thing is to buy American, small independent shops, blah blah blah, so that is great! I am excited, thanks for the link sagehill!


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2013)

serfmunke said:


> I was looking at Appalachian Valley's site and was thinking the amounts were so little, how does buying from them make sense Then I came back and saw the password comment to see the wholesale section, ah ha!:idea: So now I cannot wait to check out their wholesale especially because they down 95 from me. I am near Philly and they are in MD, soooooo close! They have CS from USA, amazingly awesome since part of my thing is to buy American, small independent shops, blah blah blah, so that is great! I am excited, thanks for the link sagehill!



i'm in virginia and hoping that shipping will be less expensive for me than from west coast suppliers. woohoo!


----------



## sagehill (Jan 27, 2013)

You are welcome!  I'm sure you will love AV's EO quality... I buy most of mine there and have always enjoyed what they send. Best of all, the EOs are all aromatherapy quality.

Their specialty is rose otto and absolute... amazing. In fact, they're so incredibly strong that the 10% dilutions in jojoba are actually more useful than the pure stuff. 

I bought a small amount of pure rose otto ten years ago and when the bottle was empty, I filled it with jojoba and the rose scent was even better than when it was full... like perfume.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, I received my orders of Clary Sage. The bottle from Wellington is meh, OK. I just opened my bottles, both from the same lot #, from FNWL and one smells nice the other has very little smell, I will be returning that one. FNWL must cut the EOs with a carrier oil. I hope the Appalachian distributor is better!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 29, 2013)

serfmunke said:


> OK, I received my orders of Clary Sage. The bottle from Wellington is meh, OK. I just opened my bottles, both from the same lot #, from FNWL and one smells nice the other has very little smell, I will be returning that one. FNWL must cut the EOs with a carrier oil. I hope the Appalachian distributor is better!



Aww man...don't tell me that! :shock:

I just ordered 2 lbs of Clary Sage from FNWL yesterday (with a ton of other EOs)! I usually use Camden Gray, but since someone mentioned FNWL had it on sale, I pounced...especially with Free Shipping and the good reviews I see all the time for FNWL.

With Essential Oils, it is a constant struggle between quality-price-shipping charges... :x


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 29, 2013)

Let me know how your CS smells. It is weird that they are from the same lot and smell drastically different, strength wise. I feel like maybe they did not have enough to fill my bottle so they cut it with a carrier. The smell is sooooooooooo faint.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 29, 2013)

And is it weird that an EO is packaged in plastic bottles? I always receive EOs in glass or aluminum. I find this strange. I just called FNWL and they will call me back with a resolution. Apparently the CS Rep has to talk to the Warehouse Manager. We shall see how this unfolds.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 29, 2013)

When I order by the pound from CG they send it in brown plastic bottles like these:
http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin51a.html


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 29, 2013)

FNWL are clear and soft plastic. Those brown ones look better. I just thought EOs we pretty intense and needed glass or aluminum. Also thought they needed to be stored in darkness.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 29, 2013)

You're absolutely right...I'm really questioning my (large) order from FNWL now. I may have a few large amber bottles I can transfer to, but...
I will update you when I get it (probably next week).


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope it goes well for you and this CS thing is an isolated issue.


----------

